# When the buns take over...



## ArtistChibi (Apr 29, 2022)

Hello! It has been a while. Been busy with work. I wanted to let everyone know that Erlong is still sassy, Xiao Wu is still a diva, and Loki flops so hard, he ends up on his back.


----------



## BunnySis (May 7, 2022)

Awww


----------



## ArtistChibi (May 13, 2022)

When they take over each other......


----------

